# 2012 GMC 14' Box



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Been working on and fine tuning my combination plumbing, drain cleaning and jetting truck. Pretty close to being done.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

How you liking the plastic drum go15? Any better than the other or any worse?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't notice any difference. I have different length and type of cables in them.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Lookin good Jay! Still workin on my 14' trailer but its lookin pretty similar


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wow man, slick setup. Gotta ask...the hatchet?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Customer gets crazy on me I get to chop his hands off. 
Now that you bring it up, I don't know. I was thinking for tree roots when I'm digging but I have the Milwaukee cordless with a pruning blade for that. I've used it as a hammer so far.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This used to be my lining and drain cleaning truck but I switched my lining equipment to my other truck for a dedicated lining truck. Like them much better this way.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Outstanding !


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice rig!!

Do you notice a difference in handling when the extra tank is full of water?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Lookin good Jay! Still workin on my 14' trailer but its lookin pretty similar


Your trailer going to be plumbing/drain cleaning or a specialty?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Nice rig!! Do you notice a difference in handling when the extra tank is full of water?


I've driven with it full maybe 3 times and it seemed sluggish and a little bouncy when I'm stopping. I fill up at the customers place now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I've driven with it full maybe 3 times and it seemed sluggish and a little bouncy when I'm stopping. I fill up at the customers place now.


Stopping is usually easier with a full tank. A half tank sloshing can toss you into the intersection if you are not expecting it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Your trailer going to be plumbing/drain cleaning or a specialty?


Plumbing and drain cleaning only for right now, ill prolly post some progress pics up next week, I still have quite a bit to buy before its full like camera equipment, jackhammer, etc. plus I just started out a couple months ago so haven't dropped $1000's on inventory


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Stopping is usually easier with a full tank. A half tank sloshing can toss you into the intersection if you are not expecting it.


I wonder how well it would work...racecars and motorcycles sometimes fill the fuel tanks with foam to slow the sloshing and make it more controllable.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Might I ask, where did you get the bins and bin racks??


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Got the bins and racks from ULINE. $390 each setup with 60 bins each.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

How deep are the shelves/bins on that setup


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

4" High x 7" wide x 18" deep


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweet hat!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Jay, how do you like those uline bins as far as size, I'm gonna be ordering some this week and am wondering your thoughts on those sizes, you think you can post a pic at face level to get an idea. Thanks


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think they're the perfect size. I'll take some pictures tomorrow with what's in them.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I think they're the perfect size. I'll take some pictures tomorrow with what's in them.


Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is a nice set up.... 

14 foot box is a good size...
but the 12 foot ones seem to work better for me


all you need now to save your back is a tommy lift
and then you are in hog heaven.....

what are you getting for mpg........
I got somethign similar 
and doing about 10mpg...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would not get this truck again. Gas seems to magically disappear. I get around 8.5 mpg but how quick the tank empties it seems like less. I have a 2005 Ford E350 and it's like night and day on gas.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I would not get this truck again. Gas seems to magically disappear. I get around 8.5 mpg but how quick the tank empties it seems like less. I have a 2005 Ford E350 and it's like night and day on gas.


The box vans do suck the fuel. That is the offset for having such a cool rig to work out of. I had decent performance from my diesel Isuzu NPR's. Averaged 11mpg. Still not great but workable. The offset was being prepared for a larger variety of tasks without having to make a run for a tool.

On a side note: Your website looks nice. Although, you should consider the cool shades in your pic. :laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hi Jay, how do you like those uline bins as far as size, I'm gonna be ordering some this week and am wondering your thoughts on those sizes, you think you can post a pic at face level to get an idea. Thanks


Here's a shot of the bins. I moved the water tank under the shelving where the remote jetting reel was. I like this layout better.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I would not get this truck again. Gas seems to magically disappear. I get around 8.5 mpg but how quick the tank empties it seems like less. I have a 2005 Ford E350 and it's like night and day on gas.


 
my ford-350 maxi van got about 12 mpg but could only carry about a 6th of what my box truck can carry....

I am getting about 9mpg on my ford box truck...
Just the travel time I save every day to run to go get a water heater across town has saved me more than gas can calculate ..... 

 In my mind, gas mileage is all a wash if you can get three times the work done in the same day

I could not go back to a maxi van:no:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Jay! Looks like what I've been looking for I placed a small order of 20 to see where that takes me. Moving that tank appears to have added quiet a bit of useable space at the back, lookin great!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

your truck looks too clean to me......

I could never keep things in such good order..


My bins are from grainger... a lot smaller ones with
36 bins per carrier, with one on the left and one on
the right side to balance out the weight....

If I can find it in mysefl this weekend to clean out all the
junk in the way, i will post some pictures



do you have a ramp or hoist to get that heavy stuff
in and out of your truck all day long or do you just 
" he-man" it every time??


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> your truck looks too clean to me...... I could never keep things in such good order.. My bins are from grainger... a lot smaller ones with 36 bins per carrier, with one on the left and one on the right side to balance out the weight.... If I can find it in mysefl this weekend to clean out all the junk in the way, i will post some pictures do you have a ramp or hoist to get that heavy stuff in and out of your truck all day long or do you just " he-man" it every time??


There's a hoist on the right in front of the jetter.


----------

